# Ulcerative Colitis and Vasovagal syncope



## Mabu Domaca (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi. I am 55 years old and diagnosed with UC and Vasovagal Syncope (VS). I want to know if someone experienced this:Everytime UC flares the VS get activated too. It is embarrassing because I am using the toilet when the UC and VS attacks. Thank God my husband is there to prevent me from hitting the floor. My husband says I loose conscience for about a minute and I am not breathing. When I regain conscience it is difficult to breath and it is like I was running a marathon. I am completely disoriented (do not know where I am, who I am, etc.) Take me several minutes to be me again. After this I can not walk and I am son tired that need to stay in bed for 24 hours and even more. I am having this attacks at least once a month.I was using Toprol and Asacol, but nothing happens. Now I am on Florinef and Asacol. I have taken prednisone and a lot of medications including alternative medicine. Last week I had another attack.My doctor asked me to quit my job and I agreed. Have a tilt test, week holter, pressure holter, coloscopy, barium enema, sestamibi test, and a lot of cardiac tests. I am also seeing an electrophysiologist. My life is upside down. When visiting places I need to look for restrooms and my husband, my mom or my son must go in with me in case I faint. Changed my diet but attacks are there. My Internist is very worried because of fainting and he warned me to be cautious when driving or working. He was the one ho asked me to quit my job.I am a Certified Fraud Examiner and stress is high at work.Anyone with this situation? I'll be waiting for your response.God bless you all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Bowel movements and abdominal pain can trigger vasovagal syncope in any human. Even healthy people with normal BM's so getting that tested for and seeing what treatments will help for that is important and may not mean any change in your UC treatment, although keeping that under control is probably a good idea and if it is out of control getting that better is a good idea.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vasovagal-syncope/DS00806 has some info on tests and treatments and stuff. I don't know if there is much you can do until they get a good set of data on what happens with you and figure out what would be the best treatment.


----------



## Mabu Domaca (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Katleen.Thanks for your response. I checked to link you posted. Very helpful. Something that is worrying me is that when the UC-VS comes I need to run to the bathroom and if I can't get access to it (lines, elevators, etc) loose control of my intestines and faint. Beside the shame of defecate my clothes I get hit in the head, hips, etc. several times while fainting. Thank God nothing get broken but I always have a lot of bruises. A friend asked me if I was sure my husband is not the cause of my bruises. I do not blame him because once a month I look like a domestic violence victim.I pray God to find a solution. That is why I am in this forum. I apologize because English is not my first language. Sorry for all the mistakes.God bless you.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I can't help you at all with the VS. Your post was the first I have ever heard of it.However I have UC. I have been on Pred, asacol, canasa and now colazal. I have been able to get it my UC under control with diet, eliminating toxins, lifestyle changes, etc and now on 1/2 the meds I was on before.Have you looked into any of the healing programs for UC or Crohns? If you need info or data on the healing programs just let me know.Pat


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The think is if you lay down the second you feel faint you might be able to regain control then make it to the bathroom.Have you tried wearing support hose. I know they are usually things little old people wear, but keeping the pressure on the lower legs may keep enough blood up in the brain so you don't fully faint.


----------



## Mabu Domaca (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, Patman.Yes, been healing programs, but I am open to whatever programs exists. Everything is OK with me as long as it give me a better quality life. Tell me Patman.


----------



## Mabu Domaca (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Katleen.I forgot to say the 90% of the time I am not aware when I am going to faint. Is like I am turned off. Like a TV you take off from the switch. Yes, I am using support pantyhose with skirts and pressure hose with pants. Florinef is supposed to keep my presure up. I use Levsin uder the thong when I feel bowel cramps just in case to prevent the syncope. Thank you for helping me. I do not feel alone now.God bless you all.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Mabu Domaca said:


> Hi, Patman.Yes, been healing programs, but I am open to whatever programs exists. Everything is OK with me as long as it give me a better quality life. Tell me Patman.


Here are some of the self help healing programs out there that could help. I read all of these books. They are easy to understand and follow. I have read more than these but these are some of the best in my opinion. They have helped me reduce my meds, get my UC under control, stop flares in less than a week and improve my quality of life.http://www.listen2yourgut.com/http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/http://www.drdahlman.com/http://www.westonaprice.org/How-To-Restore...ive-Health.htmlhttp://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Your-Diges...m/dp/0758202822http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/If you have any questions let me know. good luck


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi.i can't offer any advice but i do sympathise.I know what it's like as this happens to me quite regularly. I never quite pass out but i do have to lay on the bathroom floor (even in the middle of a bowel movement) as otherwise i would faint.It's horrible....start feeling clammy, dizzy, numness in arms and legs, then nausea and extreme dizziness followed by tunnel vision......that's the point i put myself on the deck before the vasovagal does!My gastroenterologist says it's nothing serious and nothing to worry about! Yeah ok Doc....cheers for that mate.


----------



## Mabu Domaca (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, Riddick.Thanks for your support. Definitively I am not alone. I agree. Gastro says it is not life threatening, but I asked her if she know how it hurts every time you hit the floor, the walls, the vanity and the bathtub. She is trying not to worry me, but it is not working. A year ago, I can prevent hurting me because before fainting I see kind of a curtain when looking at the wall. So I knew it was time to lay down. Now is so quick, like a blink. The best thing was finding this forum. It does not matter if you do not have the answer, what does matter is someone care.God bless you Riddick. I am with you!


----------



## Mabu Domaca (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, again.Patman, I am going to check these. Thanks from my heart.







I'll let you know.God Bless You.


----------

